# 2014 Cruze Diesel splash shield nut replacement?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> I recently replaced my fuel filter and after reassembly I noticed one of the nylon 10mm retainer nut were stripped in the thread. So I am looking for a replacement but am having no luck even searching the marking on the nut. Any insight and a source to buy would be awesome. Thank you


Do you know the thread size?

Maybe on of these will work?










Industrial Hex Nuts for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Industrial Hex Nuts when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> I recently replaced my fuel filter and after reassembly I noticed one of the nylon 10mm retainer nut were stripped in the thread. So I am looking for a replacement but am having no luck even searching the marking on the nut. Any insight and a source to buy would be awesome. Thank you
> <snip pics>


Look on the peg hooks at an auto parts store. They usually have a mixed pack of odd ball fasteners like this. You might pay 5 or 6 bucks, but if it has one of these in it, you'll be done with the project.

Take your stripped piece with you for comparison.

Also, occasionally, at some parts stores, they may have a stash behind the counter you can pick thru.

One more idea, put a wrap of tape around the threads, then try running the nut back on. That might give it just enough bite to suffice. (Make sure you wrap it clockwise  )

Doug

.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

This is all I can find (#3) but it doesn't even look like the same part. ?‍♂


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Nylon nuts give me nightmares. I had to basically custom source them for my projects and it could take months to get orders in. Nylon doesn’t conduct electricity which is super useful for isolating RF stuff.

Just go to Home Depot or something and get an equivelent in metal. Add a soft washer preferably nylon but it doesn’t matter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Weird that they don't show the thirty push pins that are also used to secure the shield to the vehicle/other splash shields.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When I salvaged the ECO panels from a wreck, they used at least three different fasteners including the nylon washer heads and the push pins.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@TurboDieselCruze2014 

Look at part# 11547637

UNDERBODY REAR AIR DEFLECTOR(PART OF 1)(NUT-HEXFLNGE,T5,20 OUTSIDE DIAMETER,10 SOCKET, PLASTIC) 

I'm not saying that's it, but it's the best I could do.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm hillarious. When changing my fuel filter the other day the screw broke off in the plastic nut for the lower covers and I had to throw it away. While looking online to find what the part# is I find someone who already did the hard work.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> I'm hillarious. When changing my fuel filter the other day the screw broke off in the plastic nut for the lower covers and I had to throw it away. While looking online to find what the part# is I find someone who already did the hard work.


That’s awesome!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered a bag of these, and they have worked as replacements as the original nuts progressively strip out after 8.5 years and almost 200k of fuel filter and emissions sensor replacements. 









Amazon.com: Autobahn88 Rear Bumper-Center Bracket Nut, fits for GM (OEM: 11547637) (Pack of 20) : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Autobahn88 Rear Bumper-Center Bracket Nut, fits for GM (OEM: 11547637) (Pack of 20) : Everything Else



smile.amazon.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I ordered a bag of these, and they have worked as replacements as the original nuts progressively strip out after 8.5 years and almost 200k of fuel filter and emissions sensor replacements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in the rust belt?

Mine haven't stripped but the screw that's on the one on the fuel tank strap broke off. I can buy just the strap for like $28 from rock auto but not sure if it's worth it. I may never change the fuel filter again on this if I sell it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> You live in the rust belt?
> 
> Mine haven't stripped but the screw that's on the one on the fuel tank strapped broke off.


I'm presently in MI, which is a salt-heavy state, but the car spent the first half of its life in Iowa, where it's usually too cold for salt, so the body hasn't taken quite the beating as if it was always in the rust belt. No studs have broken free yet, but I've had 3 of the nylon nuts strip out on me. I guess if one does break loose, I can be glad that there are 10 of them and it probably won't make too much of a difference without it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

#8






Floor & Rails for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------

